# Stock finish damage by foaming bore cleaner



## billy62green (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a ruger 10/22 that is missing a couple of patches of the clear coat on the stock. I am told this was done when foaming bore cleaner was used on the bore and the cleaner leaked or ran over into portions of the stock eating off the clear shiny finish. Does anyone know if this is just a polyurethane type finish? Can it be remedied by applying some polyurethane or clear coating to the patches or does the whole stock need to be stripped down?


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 4, 2016)

Generally, a foaming bore cleaner will eat a lacquer type finish for breakfast, but a polyurathane finish will for the most part, will not be harmed. Ruger has never had the toughest finish out there (I've refinished a ton of em) and they are very easy to strip off. 

I doubt you'll be able to satisfactorily "cover up" the spots in the long run...I'd strip and refinish. TruOil is an easy finish to apply if you choose to do so. The Ruger stock would look awfully nice with an oil (teak or tung) finish as well. 

Be careful in the meantime....wiping down with an oily rag will allow the oil to seep in the unfinished spots and darken the wood. Refinish as soon as you can find the time!

Best of luck!


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wipe the bare(?) spots with a damp cloth to see how they will "color" with some finish applied. Most stocks of 10/22s today are not walnut, so have stain involved already.

I'd use a spray poly to finish if you decide to go that route. Nothing tougher out there.


----------



## BanksCW (Apr 4, 2016)

I 2nd the teak oil finish. I'm not a big fan of tru-oil.  I've refinished a lot of stocks will all kinds of products. I think ruger use birch for their 10/22 stocks. You would have to use a bit of stain to get it that dark again.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 5, 2016)

If you are not absolutely emotionally set on the stock just buy a new one. You can get factory take off stocks pretty cheap.


----------

